# Inability to eat



## Toonia (Jan 26, 2006)

This is the third time this has happened in my life. It is a response to strong internal anxiety. The first time I was 16 and just started attending a boarding school where I knew no one. The second time was my first year of grad school when I had just broken up with my first, most meaningful relationship. Now I am an adult. My career is a flop financially and I'm having trouble figuring out a second plan, and my marriage is on shaky ground. We are close and can discuss anything, but we both have depression and this (and other things) causes a tendency to go downhill. My life has some potential changes occurring.

Okay, so I was never anorexic in the traditional sense, but this inability to eat scares me. My stomach and torso gets tight and nauseous, so that any attempt is uncomfortable. I have been managing sort of one meal a day since around Thanksgiving. I've lost eight pounds from that time. I have never read any literature about this problem and have no idea if anyone else ever faces it. I need it to stop.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I do have this problem too, and the cause is strong anxiety and depression for me also. I'm underweight but right now just about managing two small meals a day which is better than it has been.

Unfortunately I don't have much useful advice to offer as I'm still suffering this problem. I find exercise helps reduce anxiety while also increasing my appetite. Also since I've been on medication (3 weeks now) I've been feeling a bit better in terms of both anxiety and depression so I can eat a bit more. Apart from that, I usually just try to force myself to eat something small and healthy, even if I really don't feel like it. Of course a long-term solution probably involves somehow reducing the anxiety rather than forcing yourself to eat though.

I really hope you find a way to overcome this problem.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Nothing ever affects my appetite.

But this is just a way of your anxiety coming through, I think this comes through in different people in different ways.

Physical health directly affects one's mental health. There is a liquid drink called Boost Plus that packs 360 calories per 8 oz serving and they taste good. Its also very enriched with vitamins. This could help you maintain proper nutrition for yourself.

http://www.boost.com/content/ourproduct ... htm#middle

Please also see your doctor to get a complete physical. Take care of yourself. :hug


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

If i'm having a really bad day with anxiety my appetite is gone and I will eat maybe 1/3 of what I would normally eat. If I'm out with people I will eat even less.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

I also have episodes like that :blank 

I thought the same thing... I know, I don't think I'm fat or anything, it's just everything adding up, the terrible feelings, life, I can't eat. My stomach just won't let me. I even remember throwing up a few days after I had stopped because I forced myself to eat a piece of fruit :cry 

The last time it had happened, I just got so dizzy to the point where I fell down whenever I had stood up. I think that was the only time I was able to eat in that stretch.

I know I never get over mine in a healthy way, but I wish you luck, and I hope things so better for you. Nobody deserves to feel that bad. I wish you luck on your quest for knowledge about it, I am also curious if they may be written somewhere deep inside those depression books...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Cant eat? Want an instant fix? Sell your soul to Zyprexa and you will go from 0 appetite near limitless appetite within a day or so. Im serious. If you want to fix your appetite problem now go to your doctor and ask for the medication. Its what I have done. I suffer from a chronic low appetite. Zyprexa has saved me.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

That feeling in my stomach has been coming back lately - I feel a slight/moderate urge to throw up along with a knot. I used to eat as much small snacks as possible, however much I didn't want them. It's really hard to resist a few Oreos and such. Not the healthiest way to eat, but I'd quickly move on to yogurt and fruit and such. No one wants to cook or prepare food when they feel that way. I also finally got into a somewhat regular workout routine, and I NEED to maintain a healthly and consistent meal plan or I just get lightheaded/weak and have to stop working out. This is actually the main reason I can keep my appetite.


----------



## leavemealone158 (Nov 23, 2007)

I do that too. However I'll cheer up soon and slowing get my appitite back. try forcing yourself to eat a little more each time.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Financially Anorexic*

:frown2:

Utility Bills paid: overdrawn

not sensible buying food or drink

next month will be the same


----------



## the misanthrope (Aug 15, 2016)

I have been overweight most of my life, but recently if I even look at food I feel sick, it is hard to explain I feel like the food is contaminated or something.


----------



## Makenzie83 (Aug 23, 2016)

I go through this as well. What I do is to make sure what I can get down during those periods counts (is healthy) and making sure to take a good multi-vitamin. I put 3 alarms on my phone and force myself to eat something 3 times a day. A hard boiled egg, lettuce and turkey roll, some nuts...


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Ah yeah I understand this well too. Sometimes when I'm so anxious and depressed, I can't eat. I'll get hungry but as soon as I see food, I lose my appetite. Even when I try to eat it, I feel nausea and want to throw up. It used to be bad like a year ago, I went 5 days with only tea and a banana for each day. It was meh. I think when the human mind is stronger than me think, we can cause ourselves to not yet.

Back when I dated my ex, I was so self-conscious about what I looked like especially the day I went over to his place. That I hardly ate any food. I just didn't feel hungry because I was anxious that i'll look repulsive. But yeah, I can relate.


----------

